# my "pigitors" are still here



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

my beautiful visitors...or "pigitors" as we call them are back almost daily....they are almost identical twins ...gorgeous healthy ferals! there is a retirement home nearby..and I wonder if they are so tame because some kindheart is also feeding them....they showed up next to my aviary around christmas...I just wanted to share, they are so lovely! the two are always together....perhaps siblings??


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Perhaps MATES??? 

Such cuties! 

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches from

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

pigitors. ok that's my new most favorite word.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

karijo said:


> pigitors. ok that's my new most favorite word.


LOL really! That's funny. They look fat and happy, that's for sure.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

yes the word had stuck! "look dear, the pigitors are back!" I now put some corn in my wild bird mix hmmmmmmmmm

they are STUNNING. i dont remember seeing such wonderful looking ferals ever...and I have travelled a lot !

they could be a mated pair, but seeming identical, I was imagining they are hatched siblings...although in a pigeon world i guess they could have become a bonded pair...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You should be credited for inventing that word. I don't have pigitors here, but hawks. They are beautiful alright, but they eat their hosts! What a guest!

I like your pigitors. I think they are maybe a mate. Expect eggs then.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

I live in London England and will now be using the word pigitors - it's fab! It will spread!


----------

